

Venmo Touch Screencast: Add credit card payments to your iOS app in 15 minutes - mtattersall
https://www.braintreepayments.com/braintrust/venmo-touch-screencasts-add-one-touch-payments-to-your-app-in-15-minutes

======
sbaumgarten
Isn't accepting external forms of payment against Apple's guidelines?

~~~
jtdowney
Apple's guidelines only cover purchasing digital content. You may use outside
payment methods to purchase physical goods or services used outside of your
application. For example this is how Uber, Hailo, Airbnb, Hotel Tonight, and
Task Rabbit all manage to take payments in their current iOS applications.

(Disclosure, I work for Braintree)

